# IBS-D for over 16 years...FREE of D for over 7 months NOW!



## kgordon (Apr 14, 2012)

In 2006 after I had my first child I developed IBS-D. I couldn't eat anything. I was a new mom always picking up something fast and easy to eat. Loved Ichiban soup!!! Everytime I ate it I would be in the bathroom with EXPLOSIVE D!!! Chinese FOOD...same thing....SOUPS...same thing....prepared sauces...same thing.....it was a great weight loss plan....lol I stayed away from restaurants because of embarrassment of having to blow the doors off the bathroom stalls!! I would instantly get a gut ache, stomach would start churning, and I was in BIG TROUBLE!! I went to the dr numerous times and they never found anything wrong. Told me to take metamucil. NEVER DID ANYTHING...In September 2011 I was introduced to a meal replacement shake that was loaded with vitamins and nutrients, probiotics, and digestive enzymes. I have not had diarrhea since the first day I had a shake. It has changed my life...saved me from the biggest embarrassment of all times.....smelling up the bathroom. I eat 6 meals a day, i drink lots of water, i exercise 3 times a week...I feel like a new person!!! I wish I would of been told about this yummy delicious smoothie shake 16 years ago.......just sayin....


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

kgordon said:


> In 2006 after I had my first child I developed IBS-D. I couldn't eat anything. I was a new mom always picking up something fast and easy to eat. Loved Ichiban soup!!! Everytime I ate it I would be in the bathroom with EXPLOSIVE D!!! Chinese FOOD...same thing....SOUPS...same thing....prepared sauces...same thing.....it was a great weight loss plan....lol I stayed away from restaurants because of embarrassment of having to blow the doors off the bathroom stalls!! I would instantly get a gut ache, stomach would start churning, and I was in BIG TROUBLE!! I went to the dr numerous times and they never found anything wrong. Told me to take metamucil. NEVER DID ANYTHING...In September 2011 I was introduced to a meal replacement shake that was loaded with vitamins and nutrients, probiotics, and digestive enzymes. I have not had diarrhea since the first day I had a shake. It has changed my life...saved me from the biggest embarrassment of all times.....smelling up the bathroom. I eat 6 meals a day, i drink lots of water, i exercise 3 times a week...I feel like a new person!!! I wish I would of been told about this yummy delicious smoothie shake 16 years ago.......just sayin....


Can you tell us more about the shake? What is the name of the shake? Do you take it every day? Thanks.


----------

